
Intestinal Fortitude - godelmachine
https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/intestinal-fortitude?topic=bravery
======
godelmachine
Another way to say “guts”, as in, you have the guts to say that to me?

You have the intestinal fortitude to say that to me?

